# Life Size Blue Whale



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Absolutely nothing to do with Motorhoming - Life Size Blue Whale

http://www.wdcs.co.uk/media/flash/whalebanner/content_pub_en.html

It would be a terrible shame if such a fabulous creature as this ever became extinct.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I watch Whale wars on some channel or other.
I try to avoid buying any thing japanese due to their whale hunting policy.
Unfortunatley the three motorbikes i own are japs.
Out of 43 cars that i have owned only one was a jap model made in USA.
the cruelest animal on the planet is mankind.
Dave p


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

What about the krill??

Olley


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

That is amazing thank you for posting it. I agree what a shame if it were ver to become extinct, don't think the whalers really care about that though its all about the money.


----------

